# Fritzbox 3370. Schlechte Werte ?



## Eddygator (13. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe eine 16k Leitung von der Großen T-Com. 
Habe mal so ein bisschen gelesen weil ich immer nur 1,5-1,6mb/S download habe.
Möglich wären aber 1,95Mb/S.
Ich weiß das, dass nie ankommt zu 100% aber ein bisschen mehr müsste doch kommen wenn ich router auch 17000kb/s steht.
Ich habe etwas von SNR und sowas gehört und gesehen das meine Werte relativ hoch sind.

Vielen dank


----------



## K3n$! (13. Mai 2012)

1. Wie hast du das ermittelt mit der Geschwindigkeit ?
2. Kann ich mir vorstellen, dass die restliche Geschwindigkeit durch den Overhead verloren geht.


----------



## ck0184 (14. Mai 2012)

auf den bildern, die du gepostet hast ist jedenfalls alles in ordnung!

modem synchronisiert mit fullspeed, also alles was dein 16000er profil hergibt.

fast 2mb sollte auch kaum zu erreichen sein (wohl eher ein theoretischer wert), aber um die 1,7mb/s sollten eigtl. schon ankommen.

MfG


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. Mai 2012)

@Eddygator
Du hast einen traum von einer leitung! Besser geht es einfacht nicht. Lediglich die begrenzung durch die tkom stört etwas aber ansonsten wirklich top.
Wenn du deine geschwindigkeit testen willst, speedtest.net funzt bei mir ganz gut oder du suchst dir einen ftp-server mit einem linux-image was du herunter lädst.Alternativ kann st du auch einen download-client wie z.b. orbit-downloader verwenden. (baut wenn möglich eine mehrfachverbindung auf,welche die leitung besser auslastet als die einzelverbindung des browsers)
Schlussendlich wäre auch bittorrent eine möglichkeit. Da gibt es ebenfalls viele große und vor allem legal zu ladende files. (z.b. gothic 3 community-patch) Die werden server-gestützt verteilt,was deine leitung auch zum glühen bringen sollte.


----------



## mrfloppy (14. Mai 2012)

also ich hab ein 18M profil und lade mit 2,2M runter und ich würde eher mal sagen das ich eine traum leitung habe ! bei dir würde ich mal sagen das die recht hohe fehlerrate den tatsächlichen download drückt! 3000 fec fehler in 15 min werden bei dir angezeigt laut deinem screen! das kann den download drücken, die fehler müssen dann korrigiert werden! hab dir mal nen screen reingestellt wie das bei mir aussieht, klar laufen auch bei mir fehler auf, aber weitaus weniger als bei dir !


----------



## dj*viper (14. Mai 2012)

zum vergleich auch noch mal meine werte. ich ziehe mit max 1,57 MB/s.
man beachte meine fehlerrate


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. Mai 2012)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> also ich hab ein 18M profil und lade mit 2,2M runter und ich würde eher mal sagen das ich eine traum leitung habe ! bei dir würde ich mal sagen das die recht hohe fehlerrate den tatsächlichen download drückt! 3000 fec fehler in 15 min werden bei dir angezeigt laut deinem screen! das kann den download drücken, die fehler müssen dann korrigiert werden! hab dir mal nen screen reingestellt wie das bei mir aussieht, klar laufen auch bei mir fehler auf, aber weitaus weniger als bei dir !


 Du weißt schon,das der te laut modem die 8 fache dämpfung hat,oder?
Die fec-rate hat übrigens keinen oder max. unerheblichen einfluss auf die datenrate. Bei mir laufen pro stunde auch mal über 3 mio. fec-fehelr auf und von meinen 4,4 mbit sync kommen trotzdem 3,6 bis 3,7 mbit an. Die fehlerkorrektur macht der dsl-soc eiegntlich mit links...
Verheerender sind da die crc-feheler (nicht korrigierbar). Die führen wirklich dazu,das die datenrate herunter geht. Allerdings reichen da auch schon 1000 pro stunde,um das es theoretisch auffallen könnte. (bei schnelleren leitungen natürlich weniger)


dj*viper schrieb:


> zum vergleich auch noch mal meine werte. ich ziehe mit max 1,57 MB/s.
> man beachte meine fehlerrate


Sag mal, bist du ein "einzelkind" an deinem persöhnlichen hauptkabel? Und nimm mal bitte die leistungsreduzierung beim downstream heraus. Dann hast du auch maximalen sync. (du fährst noch nicht am limit)


----------



## mrfloppy (14. Mai 2012)

ja habe ich gesehen und jetzt? was denkst du denn wo der fehler sein könnte? der rechner oder flasche speedtest? wage ich zu bezweifeln, jenachdem wo und was er runterläd wird volle BB rausgegeben und dann? sorry, aber hab schon einige anschlüsse gehabt wo die fec fehler so stören das die tatsächliche download rate gedrückt wurde, vereinzelnd sogar so massive fec fehler das nichtmal eine inet einwahl möglich war und crc fehler waren zu dem zeitpunkt nicht messbar! nach nem downgrade wo keine fehler mehr aufgelaufen sind war dann zb auch die einwahl wieder da ! also ich denke nicht das das so gaaanz richtig ist, das fec fehler ja überhaupt keinen einfluss darauf haben können ! aus der erfahrung her hat sich das anders schon darstellen lassen also das was du sagst


----------



## dj*viper (14. Mai 2012)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Sag mal, bist du ein "einzelkind" an deinem persöhnlichen hauptkabel? Und nimm mal bitte die leistungsreduzierung beim downstream heraus. Dann hast du auch maximalen sync. (du fährst noch nicht am limit)


wie meinst du das mit einzelkind am hauptkabel? bitte genauer erläutern.
wo und wie kann ich die leistungsreduzierung herausnehmen?
beim untermenü "störsicherheit" hab ich alle regler auf "max. performance" eingestellt.
ps: ist eine fritzbox 7390


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. Mai 2012)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> ja habe ich gesehen und jetzt? was denkst du denn wo der fehler sein könnte? der rechner oder flasche speedtest? wage ich zu bezweifeln, jenachdem wo und was er runterläd wird volle BB rausgegeben und dann? sorry, aber hab schon einige anschlüsse gehabt wo die fec fehler so stören das die tatsächliche download rate gedrückt wurde, vereinzelnd sogar so massive fec fehler das nichtmal eine inet einwahl möglich war und crc fehler waren zu dem zeitpunkt nicht messbar! nach nem downgrade wo keine fehler mehr aufgelaufen sind war dann zb auch die einwahl wieder da ! also ich denke nicht das das so gaaanz richtig ist, das fec fehler ja überhaupt keinen einfluss darauf haben können ! aus der erfahrung her hat sich das anders schon darstellen lassen also das was du sagst


 Ich weiß nicht was dir angezeigt wurde oder wo da der fehler lag,an der fec-rate kann es aber definitiv nicht gelegen haben. Da dürfte meine leitung ja garnicht laufen. (bild siehe anhang)
Wie gesagt,ich bin mit meinem downstream immer noch im bereich des normalen und das trotz der exorbitanten fec-fehler.
Letzten endes kommt es auch immer darauf an,wie du mist. Benutzt du programme wie orbit-downloader werden dank mehrfachverbindung die werte immer etwas besser sein wie wenn du direkt mit dem browser lädst. Auch bittorrent kann dank mehrfachverbindung schneller sein,als der browser. Zum schluß macht auch der server noch einen unterschied. Das ftp-protokoll (speziell auf filetransfer ausgelegt) erzeugt bedeutend weniger overhead als http.


dj*viper schrieb:


> wie meinst du das mit einzelkind am hauptkabel? bitte genauer erläutern.


Bei deiner fehlerrate drängelt sich mir nur der verdacht auf,das du der einzige weit und breit am (von dir benutzten) hauptkabel der tkom bist. So niedrige fehlerraten hab ich ja noch nie gesehen.


> wo und wie kann ich die leistungsreduzierung herausnehmen?


Suche mal nach einer dsl-labor firmware für deine box. Leider habe ich noch keine 7390 in händen gehabt um zu wissen,was deren dsl-labor so kann. 
Bei der 7270 v1 konnte man es da noch einstellen,wärend es bei der 7270 v2 und v3 nicht mehr so konnte. Alternativ müsstest du telnet auf der box und unter windows aktivieren und mittels rukernelTool die ar7-config manuell anpassen. (so hab ich das bei meiner 7270 v3 gemacht)
Hast du in deiner firmware eigentlich irgendwo die option "energiesparmodus für dsl"? wenn ja,kannst du auch das mal deaktivieren und die box neu starten.


----------



## mrfloppy (14. Mai 2012)

frag ich mich auch grade was er meint, laut dem screen bist du am anschlag deiner leitungskapazität und fehler müssen nicht immer zwangsweise massiv auflaufen oder in größeren mengen und womit ich das gemessen habe ? mit einem argus, messgerät für dsl störungen ! laut deinem screen hast du mit 4,4 M sync aber schreibst selber das du runterziehst mit 3,6-3,7 M ! bei einem sauberen sync sofern du über server ziehst die voll rausblasen was wenig


----------



## dj*viper (14. Mai 2012)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Bei deiner fehlerrate drängelt sich mir nur der verdacht auf,das du der einzige weit und breit am (von dir benutzten) hauptkabel der tkom bist. So niedrige fehlerraten hab ich ja noch nie gesehen.


ob ich der einzige bin, weiss ich nicht. denke aber eher nicht.



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Suche mal nach einer dsl-labor firmware für deine box. Leider habe ich noch keine 7390 in händen gehabt um zu wissen,was deren dsl-labor so kann.


hab grad etwas gegoogelt und gelesen, daß man es nur mit der labor version einstellen kann.
werde ich gleich mal draufspielen 



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Bei der 7270 v1 konnte man es da noch einstellen,wärend es bei der 7270 v2 und v3 nicht mehr so konnte. Alternativ müsstest du telnet auf der box und unter windows aktivieren und mittels rukernelTool die ar7-config manuell anpassen. (so hab ich das bei meiner 7270 v3 gemacht)
> Hast du in deiner firmware eigentlich irgendwo die option "energiesparmodus für dsl"? wenn ja,kannst du auch das mal deaktivieren und die box neu starten.


 sparmodus für dsl sehe ich grad nicht, evtl bei der labor version. mal schauen.

danke erstmal


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. Mai 2012)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> frag ich mich auch grade was er meint, laut dem screen bist du am anschlag deiner leitungskapazität und fehler müssen nicht immer zwangsweise massiv auflaufen oder in größeren mengen und womit ich das gemessen habe ? mit einem argus, messgerät für dsl störungen


 Schau dir das bild bitte nochmal genau an.Bei leistungsreduzierung steht unter downstream eine 2 und diese 2db reduzieren auch die schätzung (leitungskapazität) der box. Der dslam selbst macht aber erst bei 17-18 mbit sync dicht.
Dadurch passen weder fehlerrate noch das verhältnis leitungsdämpfung zu sync. (der TE hat bei angezeigten 23 db leitungsdämpfung über 17 mbit sync,da sollte bei dj*viper trotz schlechterem modem wenigsten 16 bis 17 mbit drin sein)


dj*viper schrieb:


> hab grad etwas gegoogelt und gelesen, daß man es nur mit der labor version einstellen kann.
> werde ich gleich mal draufspielen


Wichtig ist,das es eine dsl-labor ist.Es gibt auch noch andere,die aber test-versionen für andere funktionen sind.


> danke erstmal


Kein thema. Da es aber eigentlich nicht hier rein gehört stellst du rückfragen besser per pn.


mrfloppy schrieb:


> laut deinem screen hast du mit 4,4 M sync aber  schreibst selber das du runterziehst mit 3,6-3,7 M ! bei einem sauberen  sync sofern du über server ziehst die voll rausblasen was wenig


Das haut so schon hin. Es gibt noch sowas wie protokoll-overhead (pppoe) und dann laufen auch noch ein paar crc-fehler auf. Würden nicht sämtliche fec-fehler korrigiert (sagen wir mal von den 3 mio./h würden 10000 nicht korrigiert) würde die leitung einfach zusammen brechen. (ab ca. 6000 crc-fehler/h tut sie das auch)


----------



## mrfloppy (14. Mai 2012)

hab ich nicht drauf geachtet, aber sollte er störsicherheit eingestellt haben ist es ja so das auf anschlag nicht stabil laufen wir! er hat ja jetzt schon wenn er in der störsicherheit was gedreht hat nur 6 db snr im down und up ! hab schon so einige boxen eingestellt aufgrund meiner arbeit und im normalfall geht der snr dann hoch , da die fb wie ja bekannt ist dann tiefer synct! möchte nicht wissen was der dslér tanzt wenn er auf max performance geht


----------



## TurricanVeteran (14. Mai 2012)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> hab ich nicht drauf geachtet, aber sollte er störsicherheit eingestellt haben ist es ja so das auf anschlag nicht stabil laufen wir! er hat ja jetzt schon wenn er in der störsicherheit was gedreht hat nur 6 db snr im down und up ! hab schon so einige boxen eingestellt aufgrund meiner arbeit und im normalfall geht der snr dann hoch , da die fb wie ja bekannt ist dann tiefer synct! möchte nicht wissen was der dslér tanzt wenn er auf max performance geht


 Ich hatte vorhin glaube gelesen,das dj*viper alles auf max. performance hat. Das neue fritzOS 5.2 hat ja übrigens unter störsicherheit auch einen regler für den impulsstörschutz. Den halte ich für wesentlich effektiver als den zum erhöhen des snr, wenn es um die stabilisierung einer leitung geht.
6 db snr sind für die boxen übrigens kein problem. Wie du meinem screen entnehmen kannst fahre ich auf meiner ewig langen leitung mit 3 db snr im downstream. Im upstream hätte ich im normalfall das maximum,wenn ich nicht die leistungsreduzierung zu gunsten eines höheren downstreams gemacht hätte.


----------



## mrfloppy (14. Mai 2012)

mag sein das einige geräte das machen mit den 6 db bzw weniger und mit einer dementsprechend glücklich geschalteten tal auch wenn sie lang ist, aber das ist schon grenzwertig und ab 6 db wird es im normalfall schwierig ! hat er noch eine evtl zugepackte leitung wo die maximalen leitungswerte schwanken, schwankt dementsprechen der snr mit, darüber laufen die fehler auf und meistens kommt es dadurch zu den ach so beliebten sync abbrüchen ! ich glaube nicht das es für ihn so gesund wäre auf max performance zu gehen


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. Mai 2012)

Die diskussion geht per pn weiter,da sie hier eigentlich nix verloren hat...


----------



## Eddygator (15. Mai 2012)

Ja ich habe mehrere Speedtests gemacht und immer so bis 13500kb/s download.

Also ca 1,4-1,5Mb/s.
Die Leitung läuft sehr stabil und ich habe sie auch schon nachmessen lassen.
In einem anderem Forum habe ich gesehen das es am Router liege könnte.

Ich glaube jetzt ist irgendwas im ars**
Habe mehrere Speedtests gemacht und immer kommt etwas sehr "hohes" raus xD


----------



## Eddygator (15. Mai 2012)

Ich glaube jetzt ist irgendwas im ars**
Habe mehrere Speedtests gemacht und immer kommt etwas sehr "hohes" raus xD


----------



## K3n$! (15. Mai 2012)

Hast du deinen Speed auch schon mal alternativ als mit solchen Speedtests gecheckt ?
--> FTP download via Filezilla, Downloadclient, der mehrere Verbindungen aufbaut (FreeDLM light oder jDownloader) 
oder Knoppix Image via Bittorrent


----------



## Eddygator (15. Mai 2012)

Ja bei Steam ist der Wert normal aber in Test immer so um die 120k


----------



## K3n$! (15. Mai 2012)

Naja, auf Steam würde ich nicht viel Wert legen. 
Die Server waren bei mir bis auf ein einziges Mal dauerhaft überlastet. 
Mehr als 4MB/s hab ich da noch nie erreicht. 

Lade dir mal einen Bittorrent Clienten herunter, z.B. utorrent. 
Dann lädst du dir hier z.B. die Datei KNOPPIX_V6.7.1DVD-2011-09-14-EN herunter.
Und dann guck dir mal deine Geschwindigkeit an.

Du könntest deinen Bittorrent Clienten natürlich noch anpassen, Portforwarding, Anzahl an Verbindungen, etc.


----------



## Eddygator (15. Mai 2012)

Habs mal gemacht:
normale werte bei 1,5-1,6Mb/S.
Bei Speedtest: mal 300.000 xD oder 128.000


----------

